# Western Pro Plus Wing Question



## NewLawn (Sep 2, 2008)

Just bought wings for my 8.5' Pro Plus. Real pricey, but I'm hoping they shave some time off my plow times. After installing them today, there is a 1.5" gap between the wings cutting edge and the plow cutting edge. So when I lower the plow my blade is 1.5" off the ground being held up by the wings.

I know that my edge on my plow is a year old with some wear, but what should i do to remedy this? I don't want to drop another $200 on a plow cutting edge when mine still has plenty of life left. 

Has anyone dealt with this?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

your cutting edge is worn, unless you wanna cut the rubber on the wings, which i doubt you want to.. get a new cutting edge..they are 6" new..They will have tons of time of your route/ cleanup.BTW whered you buy your set at? i got mine at redsgarage.com for 460+shipping...


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

you can take a grinder to the wing edges or replace the cutting edge. i would replace the cutting edge. the wing edges are 75 a side i would not cut any off.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

we had this problem to the wings and the blade have to be brand new to wear even 
a cutting edge is 78.99 at angelos in michigan


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

NewLawn;1201107 said:


> Just bought wings for my 8.5' Pro Plus. Real pricey, but I'm hoping they shave some time off my plow times. After installing them today, there is a 1.5" gap between the wings cutting edge and the plow cutting edge. So when I lower the plow my blade is 1.5" off the ground being held up by the wings.
> 
> I know that my edge on my plow is a year old with some wear, but what should i do to remedy this? I don't want to drop another $200 on a plow cutting edge when mine still has plenty of life left.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with this?


I would change the cutting edge. if it were a 1/4 inch or so I wold cut the rubber. I will never run one of my plows without wings. You should make that money back right away but I like the lack of spillover the best.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the same problem, just got new wings and the cutting edge on the plow is one month old. There's 1/2" of daylight under the plow cutting edge. Will the rubber edges on the wings just wear down quickly to match the plow cutting edge? That's what I'm hoping. Since I may not use the wings on every job, the plow edge will always wear more than the wing edges.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

We got the wings with 2 of our plows. I used them when I plowed and they worked great. Here is the kicker, you need to either leave them on ALL the time so they wear the same as the metal edge, or never use them.

When I tried to put them on after one or two pushes without them, all they did was chatter since the edges were uneven. 

Here is an idea, check the prices at your local welding shop for them to make you a new cutting edge. You will have to take your current one in so they can get the bolt holes right but we have done that with Fishers and had them make them longer to get more wear out of them.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Cut 1/2" off the rubber with sawzall. Scrapes nice & clean now. Wings are on for good now, I'll never take 'em off.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Mr. Jon;1226415 said:


> Cut 1/2" off the rubber with sawzall. Scrapes nice & clean now. Wings are on for good now, I'll never take 'em off.


Math wasn't your strong suit in school was it? 1.5 minus .5 = 1Thumbs Up Buy a new edge


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Seriously? I dont mean to sound like a dick but it seems like you have two obvious choices. Cut the expensive new pieces of rubber on your wings or just get a new cutting edge. You current cutting edge is probably 40-50% worn so just replace it and maybe try selling it on CL. Someone probably needs one. I dont understand how this is a surprise only after you installed the wings. It wasnt obvious to you before the install that this would be an issue?

Also, Mr. Jon... how would shaving *.5"* off the rubber take care of a *1.5*" gap?

I dont know how the Western wing rubber mounts on to the wing but is it possible to oval the holes in the rubber out and slide them up? Really not gaining much with that though because when you replace your edge you wont be able to drop the rubber down far enough to compensate for it.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1226582 said:


> Math wasn't your strong suit in school was it? 1.5 minus .5 = 1Thumbs Up Buy a new edge





NBI Lawn;1226585 said:


> Seriously? I dont mean to sound like a dick but it seems like you have two obvious choices. Cut the expensive new pieces of rubber on your wings or just get a new cutting edge. You current cutting edge is probably 40-50% worn so just replace it and maybe try selling it on CL. Someone probably needs one. I dont understand how this is a surprise only after you installed the wings. It wasnt obvious to you before the install that this would be an issue?
> 
> Also, Mr. Jon... how would shaving *.5"* off the rubber take care of a *1.5*" gap?
> 
> I dont know how the Western wing rubber mounts on to the wing but is it possible to oval the holes in the rubber out and slide them up? Really not gaining much with that though because when you replace your edge you wont be able to drop the rubber down far enough to compensate for it.


I believe he was referring to his post about HIS plow having a 1/2" gap between the rubber and metal. He was saying that HE cut a 1/2" off and HIS works fine now.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

gottaloveOT;1226603 said:


> I believe he was referring to his post about HIS plow having a 1/2" gap between the rubber and metal. He was saying that HE cut a 1/2" off and HIS works fine now.


Ahh that makes sense


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

drop it down and drive, it will wear down to where you need it.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

gottaloveOT;1226603 said:


> I believe he was referring to his post about HIS plow having a 1/2" gap between the rubber and metal. He was saying that HE cut a 1/2" off and HIS works fine now.


Thanks, you beat me to it!


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

JB1;1226648 said:


> drop it down and drive, it will wear down to where you need it.


That's what I was hoping but after 1.5 hrs of plowing, the rubber did not wear down enough and I couldn't stand not scraping clean.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Mr. Jon;1227362 said:


> That's what I was hoping but after 1.5 hrs of plowing, the rubber did not wear down enough and I couldn't stand not scraping clean.


it will if you do it on dry pavement.


----------

